# Absolute Beginner



## Maaaud (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm Maud, and I'm really brand new to all this. I've been doing vaguely stage management related stuff for a few years, mostly in cabaret, mostly very simple. I'm currently studying English Literature but once I'm finished that, this summer, I want to head towards making a career in theatre. Don't even know what area yet. Maybe stage management, as it's what I've got experience of, but lighting really appeals to me as well. I'm currently applying to study technical theatre in London next year, so that should help me work stuff out, as well as LEARN.

It's all very exciting. Nice to meet you.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice to meet you Maaaud. Good to have you aboard. Let us know how we can help you out. Enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 18, 2011)

Well good luck. I'm only a measly little HS student, but I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Maaaud (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, very kind.

I actually do have a question. I've just been offered an interview at one of the universities I applied to (yay) and they want me to bring in a portfolio. The trouble is, it's only recently that I've started thinking of this stuff in terms of a career, rather than just something I do for fun, so I haven't got anything properly documented. I've got a couple of things I should be able to track down, and a notebook full of stuff from working at the Edinburgh festival last year, but I'm slightly stumped. Any suggestions or help very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 20, 2011)

At this stage of the game, I am sure they are just looking for a starting point; anything to illustrate your experience to date. If you could get a few good quality of pictures of any show you have worked on to give them an idea of the scale of productions you have worked on. If you have designed sets, costumes, or lighting for any production, pictures displaying your work, and a sample of any drafting you may have done would be ideal. A light plot and associated paperwork would be good for a lighting design. For any set or costume designs, sketches are also a great thing to include. An updated resume would be good as well. A simple list of the show, where it was produced, what capacity you served on the crew, and the dates of the show (month and year are fine). Also, any classes or workshops you have attended outside of school that are related would be good to list, as well as any software, light board, or sound board you know how to operate well. Don't try to inflate your portfolio or resume by adding titles that don't exist, or by stretching your true skills or credits.

Good luck at the interview!

~Dave


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2011)

My advice has always been learning everything you can about everything. Just because your a stage manager now doesn't mean you won't be doing Lighting operation in the future.

I think for most of us, the days of specializing is gone.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome!! I'm fairly new too. Right now I want to get back on the call list, waiting for the right time to talk to my TD. I would also like to get into lighting.


----------



## LXPlot (Feb 11, 2011)

For a very beginning portfolio, especially for a college program, I'd recommend having it very philosophical. You can talk a little bit about your preferences in design (naturalistic vs theatrical, etc.), goals for the future, and talents. Also, remember that becoming a jack of all trades is a necessity for segueing into theatre. You may also want to list things such as computer programs you're proficient at, but this is a judgement call and I'm pretty sure various different people may have different opinions on it.


----------

